# Rolladensteuerung mit Logo



## Bongartzt (11 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal Hilfe von Profis!!!
Ich habe mir eine Logo 230 V mit Erweiterung gekauft.
Nun habe ich 16 Eingänge und 12 Ausgänge.
Ich möchte damit 5 Rolladen steuern. Pro Rollade zwei Taster (rauf / runter. 
Habe jetzt schon einige Zeit mit der Software verbracht aber komme nicht zum Ergebnis. 
Ich Möchte das beim drücken des Tasters runter die Rollade für 2 min. runter fährt. Wird der Taster runter noch mal gedrückt soll die Rollade stehen bleiben. dasselbe für hoch.
Hat da nicht jemand ein Beispiel Programm oder so was für mich???
Vielleicht auch mit Schaltuhr für auto rauf runter abends und morgens???

Danke!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Fux (11 September 2006)

Hallo Bongartzt,
schau Dir mal folgende Seite an, da ist ein Beispiel dabei. Musst Dir halt noch Deine Zeitfunktionen einbauen. Auch in dem Forum dort steht bereits Einiges zu dem Thema. (Support>FAQ>Forum)
Beispiele
Gruß
Fux


----------



## Bongartzt (11 September 2006)

Hallo Fux,

dieses Beispiel habe ich auch schon gesehen.
Leider hilft mir das nicht all zu viel. Da muss ja per Schalter zwischen auto und manuell gewechselt werden was ich nicht möchte.
Weiterhin haben meine Rolladen auch keine Endschalter. 
Habe mir das alles etwas einfacher vorgestellt. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung von SPS Programmierung hat ist das doch ganz schön komplex das Thema!!! :sb2:


----------



## Fux (11 September 2006)

Stimmt, da gibt´s ja 2 Bsp. Ich meinte eingentl. das "Rolladensteuerung Taster Auf, Taster ab".
Ansonsten einfach mal mit der Simulation rumspielen und der graue Schleier lichtet sich ziemlich schnell :-D .
Hilfreich für Simulationen mit Uhr sind das manuelle Setzen des Ausganges mit rechter Maustaste und wenn Du beim Simulieren auf die Uhrzeit (unten, über dem Infofenster) klickst. Du kannst dann die Uhr z.B. auf die Schnelle 1 Std. vorstellen.


----------



## knabi (11 September 2006)

Hallo,

warum willst Du eigentlich mit der gleichen Taste stoppen? Normalerweise stoppt man bei Rolladensteuerungen mit der entgegengesetzten Taste  .

Natürlich gibt es aber auch für Deine Variante eine Lösung (siehe Anhang), aber halt etwas komplizierter...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bongartzt (11 September 2006)

Hallo Knabi,

vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag. Werde diesen gleich mal ausprobieren.
Eigentlich hast du recht. Ist ja eigentlich quatsch mit der gleichen Taste zu stoppen. Hast du auch noch einen Vorschlag für deine vorgeschlagene Variante. Wäre super nett von dir. Vielen Dank schon mal!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## knabi (11 September 2006)

Naja, bei der vorgeschlagenen Variante stoppt auch ein Tastendruck auf die jeweils andere Taste, probier's mal aus. Du könntest dann natürlich einige Gatter weglassen:

B003, B005, M1, B017 löschen - "R" von B001 direkt mit I2 verbinden.
B006, B007, M2, B015 löschen - "R" von B002 direkt mit I1 verbinden.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bongartzt (11 September 2006)

Hallo Holger,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Habe jetzt alles so umgestrickt wie du gesagt hast. Leider habe ich keine Stopp Funktion zwischen dem Wechsel von hoch nach runter. Kannst du mir sagen wo mein Fehler liegt???
Habe die Schaltung mal als jpg angehängt. Danke???

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## knabi (11 September 2006)

OK, war mein Fehler  . Neuer Versuch.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bongartzt (12 September 2006)

Hallo Holger, 
würde sagen das ist genau das was ich brauche. Wobei ich als nicht SPS´ler ja überascht bin wie viele Gatter für so eine einfache Sache notwendig sind. Ich sehe das doch richtig das ich diese Schaltung jetzt für jede Rollade einsetzen muss, oder??? Eine letzte Frage habe ich jedoch noch. Du hast in deiner Schaltung vier Invertierte Eingänge an den UND Gattern verwendet. Ich habe da jetzt immer einen Not Baustein vorgebaut. Wie bekomme ich das denn hin das ich auch nur einen Punkt vor dem Gatter habe und keinen kpl. Baustein???
Ich weiß, ich bestimmt ne blöde Frage. Aber ich bin Anfänger!!!  

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!!!


----------



## knabi (12 September 2006)

Die Negierung eines Eingangs kann entweder durch Doppelklick auf den Eingang oder durch Rechtsklick auf den Eingang und "Konnektor negieren" ausgeführt werden. Ist aber abhängig von der eingesetzten LOGO!-Software. Ich glaube, das geht erst ab Version 4.

Du brauchst die Schaltung für jeden Rolladen, mit Ausnahme der Gatter B008 (Schaltuhr), B012 (AND-Flanke) und B013 (NAND-Flanke), die für alle Roläden gleich bleiben (Uhrzeitgesteuertes Auf- und Zufahren).

Die Anzahl der Gatter ist sicherlich erstaunlich, aber wenn es ein bißchen komfortabler sein soll, sind sie eben nötig  .

Gruß

Holger


----------

